# just ordered the menz 1litre kit



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

looking forward to recieving my products just purchased some other items last week from you, which id like to say thanks too, very good service and quick delivery. thanks

rich norgate


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Rich, your products have been picked packed and shipped today to you. 

All the best, 

John


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

just got the menzerna, over the moon with it thanks alot for such a great service!


----------

